# How do you usually 'arrange' trees in your town?



## irlgarbodor (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd really like to arrange trees in a pretty way in my town. I'm worried about placement though, because I don't want to block the (not actually block, but like sight-wise) river in case I need to fish, and I'm worried that too many trees would make it hard to see much else! I'm saving up for PWPs now, and I don't have many. The only 'tree' plan I have now is a little area of a "fruit orchard" where I'm putting one of every kind of fruit tree.

I mean a forest area would be cute but I'd also like to line certain areas with trees but they're just so huge and hard to see past that I'm hesitant!

Also, I can't seem to find a direct answer for this: can you plant a tree directly next to a path on the ground, or does it need to be one space on each side?


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 1, 2016)

You can plant a tree next to a path, you do not have to leave a space.

You only have to leave a space away from PWPs, houses, ponds, river and cliffs.

I have a small orchard of perfect fruits in my town, a forest of pine trees around Freya's house, some tree lined paths, and then random trees in other places.


----------



## cheadle (Feb 1, 2016)

I just kinda plant them wherever, especially around PWP's if I feel like they stand out too much. Just as long as I can get around my town easily


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 1, 2016)

I have trees lining my house and villagers homes, also around my plaza too! 
(A mix of cedar saplings and saplings or adding in some fruit trees that match the house color or villager color)


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 1, 2016)

I like my trees to be a bit spread out; I don't clump them together. I also like a mix of different fruit trees among the regular trees. That means I won't put two apple trees close together, for example.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 1, 2016)

I like to make the perfects fruits to go in the sides of the villagers and with the cedars makes paths
And with my native fruits close to the cliff of beach


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a cedar forest by my plaza where i made it zig-zag layers on top of each other so its like a tree and grass checkered board c:


----------



## Romaki (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't like it when trees are too close to eachother, so I usually do the following layout:

TXXXTXXXT
XXXXXXXXX
XXTXXXTXX
XXXXXXXXX
TXXXTXXXT

T = trees
X = blank spaces


----------



## Pokes (Feb 1, 2016)

For now, I just bunch them up in a small area, just so I don't have to walk around a lot. I'll arrange them neatly once I finish putting down all the PWPs I want in my town.


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 1, 2016)

I am bad at it, am going to pay more attention at the start in my new town. Am also bad at arranging flowers so they hybrid I am told three with one in an across position is best but that's a different issue I'm sure there is a thread so ethereal on it. But yes the villagers and town wants a fair amount of non fruit trees I tend to keep my perfects up top unless a PWP is going there, but am going to be more spread out with my planting cedars and saplings in the next town...too many trees makes me crazy.


----------



## Miii (Feb 1, 2016)

Mine are all in neat rows. You could try planting your trees in a diamond or square shape and put flowers in the middle


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 2, 2016)

I kind of have trees in similar way to OP... some line paths, I have a small forest area, a "foreign" fruit orchard and a perfect pear orchard... I just put them wherever felt right at the time, it wasn't really planned.  DA in sig if you want to see.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

i try to imagine what it will look like before i plant trees... i want a pretty foresty town and i don't want any spots looking very bare, so i try to make it kind of lush with lots of trees in a not too uniform pattern :>
I like to put bushes between the trees where i want it to be more lush, it also helps to block off certain areas so you won't think that's the path :>

if i don't like the way some trees are placed i'll probably just cut them down and try again a while later when i've got a fresh mind


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

well i'm going for a natural path so in pretty calculated spots where i know they'll
look good (*?╰╯`๓)♬


----------



## MillySoSilly (Feb 2, 2016)

I plant my trees around my paths, near villagers houses (if I can), around my buildings, all around my house, around my PWP's. I don't like to cluster them, I'd prefer to spread them out. I also have two small spots of Orchids for my perfect fruit. The rest of my spots are whatever I feel looks good with some trees.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

i have a chunk of my town that is just a fruit orchard, and i plan on having non-fruit trees lining my paths in a pretty way.


----------



## mchll (Feb 2, 2016)

I like to put them in the corners of my path when it branches of into four different directions. I also lined the top of my town with the regular ones and use the fruit trees everywhere else.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 2, 2016)

I like "zig zag" tree placement, even next to a path (so the trees aren't perfectly aligned in a straight row). I also like to put some bushes in between them. But a big part of my town is forest so I don't mind if the trees are randomly placed.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 3, 2016)

I use my golden shovel and plant 1,000 bells along all of my paths on each side (Except a few spots because having them everywhere can be hard to move around in). Some spots I over use trees so I'm still thinking on what I should do with those...


----------

